
Trent Reznor Responds To Apple: You Want Obscene, I’ll Show You Obscene - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/03/trent-reznor-responds-to-apple-you-want-obscene-ill-show-you-obscene/
======
mahmud
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=591858>

